# Gpuz A Trojan???!!!!



## Shadow* (Mar 6, 2009)

Confirmed by Not only 3 pc's running mcafee but norton as well????!!!!!! more then just a glitch???!! fact that everything is telling me that the gpuz downloaded from this site is a trojan....nice well done...cant believe it was a recommended utility. Find it to be a Generic!Artemis?....delete it.


----------



## Jakl (Mar 6, 2009)

lol?


----------



## Shadow* (Mar 6, 2009)

no...no lol this is no joke


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 6, 2009)

You come here spilling that GPUz is a trojan because two of the WORST anti-viruses say so? Try running a scan on it using NOD32 or AVG or any other TRUSTED AV. 

Its a recommended utility because its a good one. The owner of this website would not put a trojan in his software. If you downloaded the utility from another website then MAYBE. 

How about you research it some more before you come here bitching that its a trojan.


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2009)

Never had the problem with McAffee, Avast or AVG.  It's deffinitely not a trojan.


----------



## L|NK|N (Mar 6, 2009)

screenshot please?


----------



## Jakl (Mar 6, 2009)

I very highly doubt any software uploaded here has any sort of virus/trojen... There was a recent banner ad on the website that had a virus, but that has been dealt with... But anything can happen but I can guarantee you, that GPU-Z is safe..


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> You come here spilling that GPUz is a trojan because two of the WORST anti-viruses say so? Try running a scan on it using NOD32 or AVG or any other TRUSTED AV.
> 
> Its a recommended utility because its a good one. The owner of this website would not put a trojan in his software. If you downloaded the utility from another website then MAYBE.
> 
> How about you research it some more before you come here bitching that its a trojan.



You are going about things the wrong way. He's not bitching, he's asking for help.


----------



## DaveK (Mar 6, 2009)

Nothing alerted by AVG or Spybot S&D.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 6, 2009)

erocker said:


> You are going about things the wrong way. He's not bitching, he's asking for help.



Sounded like it to me...

First post looks nothing like a post that says or screams "Help me!"


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 6, 2009)

Someone's been browsing the pr0n sites


----------



## paulm (Mar 6, 2009)

It's most definitely a false positive:
http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/f905e0415772094f9641322738fc3095

I can imagine this happening as a result of the system information-gathering properties of the program, but GPU-Z is not a trojan in any way, shape, or form.

Check that the MD5 hash of your file matches with that on the download page, and on the virustotal page linked above.

Also scanned with Avira Antivir:


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 6, 2009)

This was addressed by Polaris on another forum.  Simply put that GPU-Z pulls info from your computer(primarily the graphics card) and reports it to a program that requests internet access(for updates/validations) so your computer/virus protection see it as a Trojan.

If Polaris or W1z can pop in to confirm this/correct me that would be great.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 6, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> This was addressed by Polaris on another forum.  Simply put that GPU-Z pulls info from your computer(primarily the graphics card) and reports it to a program that requests internet access(for updates/validations) so your computer/virus protection see it as a Trojan.
> 
> If Polaris or W1z can pop in to confirm this/correct me that would be great.



Yeah...and if the OP is still worried about his security then just delete it, one of the easiest _trojan/virus_ to get rid off lol


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Someone's been browsing the pr0n sites



Not all are bad.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Its not a Trojan!*


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 6, 2009)

not a trojan or virus or anything else. however, if you dont trust it, dont use it. while you are investigating trust issues also check if you should trust an antivirus software giving you false positives, what if it gives false negatives?


----------



## Fatal (Mar 7, 2009)

Never had an issue with GPUz have used it on 9 different computers great program it is definitely the antivirus software.


----------



## hat (Mar 7, 2009)

I've never seen anything like that. I use both Windows Defender and the Bit Defender Online Scanner. Stopped using AVG back when I had my p4 2.8ghz system with 512mb ddr ram and ever since then I've felt that I did not need an antivirus or firewall program running in my background, eating resources, and downloading updates from teh interwebz at most inconvienent times.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 7, 2009)

yup, W1z is a hacker. his using a back door in gpuz to control your and other peoples computers.


----------



## hat (Mar 7, 2009)

It's all part of w1zzard's master plan. make gpuz and release it to the masses, however, once everyone is hooked on gpu-z, he shall implant a trojan in the newest release to sneakily take over all overclocking websites on the intarwebz and claim them in the name of TPU


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 7, 2009)

mtosev said:


> yup, W1z is a hacker. his using a back door in gpuz to control your and other peoples computers.



if i wanted, nobody would find it


----------



## K91NE (Mar 9, 2009)

I had same problem go to different link worked fine.


----------

